# March 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner last month of the Goat Tracks CD was Grady! Congratulations!

This month Pacific Packgoats (see the link on the right) is donating your choice of large magnetic signs for your vehicle. Rachel has several designs and the winner gets to choose the one they want.
Thanks Rachel!

[attachment=2:mj6boiex]DSC_0090.jpg[/attachment:mj6boiex]
[attachment=1:mj6boiex]DSC_0094.jpg[/attachment:mj6boiex]
[attachment=0:mj6boiex]DSC_0099.jpg[/attachment:mj6boiex]


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

yes please


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Rachel,
I would love a shot at one of them there magnets.


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Add my name to the Hat!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Those are adorable, count me in.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

That would look cool on the back of the goat hauler.


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Those are wonderful! Please count me in.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay for goat magnets!!


----------



## gail (Dec 10, 2008)

Yahoooo, I love Pacific Packgoat magnets!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Just too cute, add my name please. 
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

those are way cool.. throw us in the hat..


----------



## dotmilk (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Please count me in!


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

I havent been on here for a while but I wouldnt mind adding me on the list of getting a free item with a goat they are so cute and funny.


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Add my name too, please!!!


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

That would look great on my trailer.


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Add me also please

Sam B 
Buffalo NY


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Great magnets Rachel  

Add my name to the hat please.


----------



## aurora1957 (Mar 28, 2011)

That would be great, I love those designs!
Dawn Raye Cain


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

I didn't know you had these.


----------



## jeanettejohnson25 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for donating...


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the March drawing for the magnetic sign from Pacific pack goats is sweetmusic. Congratulations!


----------

